# Cover for UDS?



## brian s (Apr 9, 2010)

Just finished my UDS and would like to cover it to keep the elements off. The lid I used is from a Weber kettle grill so I know a cover for one of those would fit but I doubt it would be long enough to cover the entire drum. Anyone covering their UDS? If so with what?


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 9, 2010)

I have seen a few guys cover theirs and I think they just went to the local hardware store or anywhere that sells grilling stuff and pick up one of those universal covers for a Weber or any grill that style. As long as it is long/tall enough it should work if its to big around the sides just wrap a bungy cord around it to hold it on there.


----------



## grizandizz (Apr 9, 2010)

I picked up mine at Home Depot for $6. I also have a Weber lid and the cover reaches all the way to the bottom.


----------



## brian s (Apr 9, 2010)

What kind of cover is it? For a Weber kettle grill or a generic gas grill cover?


----------

